# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Aaptiv, fitness platform, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - aaptiv.com

youtube.com/Aaptiv

facebook.com/Aaptiv

twitter.com/aaptiv

linkedin.com/company/aaptiv

instagram.com/aaptiv

Founder and CEO - Ethan Agarwal

----------


## Airicist

Aaptiv - #1 Audio Fitness App

Published on Dec 29, 2017




> Aaptiv — on-demand audio fitness that combines the guidance of a certified expert trainer with the perfect music playlist to give you a fresh way to work out – anywhere, anytime.
> 
> With over 2,500 classes in the app and 50 new ones added weekly in a variety of categories – running, elliptical, race training, strength training, stretching – there’s a class for every interest and fitness level.

----------


## Airicist

Aaptiv - your own personal fitness trainers! [review]

Published on Mar 16, 2018




> I find myself sitting on my desk a lot and not sporting enough. That's why an app like Aaptiv can be great for people like me. It gives you goals, you can choose your own lessons and do them at your own speed. Besides being very active, you also have calming lessons like relaxation and yoga. Off course you have to pay a subscription fee, which is not cheap, but it's definitely a lot cheaper than buying a gym membership and never going to the gym - lol.

----------

